# Rejected by a snake



## Mana

Quite unexpectedly, I have a new addition to the family. My uncle's friend has some sort of snake that apparently eats rats. He came over today and said this little rat had been in his snake's tank a few times but for whatever reason the snake wouldn't eat her. So he came over to ask if I wanted her, because she was pretty friendly and cute and he thought she'd make a better pet than dinner.

She is tiny, and absolutely adorable. Understandably, she's scared, but seems comfortable to sit in my hands. She walks right onto them. She's unsure of herself in the cage - she's probably never had much room before. She was kept in a box between attempted feedings. I'm not sure where she came from, possibly a feeder breeder. Supposedly, she's 6 weeks old, but she looks younger to me, and is about the same size Coconut was when I brought her home at about 4.5 weeks. Anyone have any guesses about her age? 

What color does she look like? She seems like some sort of agouti, since her fur is ticked, but I couldn't find any description that matched her. She has a yellowish undertone to her coat that shows up more in the pics than in person. She's a berky, but her tummy is more creamy than white, which I think also points to agouti color? Also, she has slightly rexy fur, plus kinda curly whiskers.

I'm still trying to think of a good name for her. Right now she's crawling around underneath my shirt 









She's not much bigger than the jingly ferret ball









Exploring her bed - she went right in and fell asleep on the pillow. I'm glad it's getting use after all! 









You can kinda see her rexy fur. It's incredibly soft!









She is SO cute!


----------



## OnlyOno

OMG she is ADORABLE! i want her! she looks like she needs a cute silly name like clementine or something.


----------



## JennieLove

Well I'm glad you were able to take her. Shes beautiful.


----------



## Kimmiekins

Too cute!!


----------



## JESSU

Aw.

hmmmm...
Matilda 
Willow
Grace
Iris
Bella
Joy
Emma 
Isabella
Olivia
Sophia
Ella
Destiny
Lily
Mya
Dolly
Pumppkin
Dovie
Mia
Abby


----------



## Lunachick

Aww what a sweetie!! She looks like a Sophia to me. It's a sweet name.


----------



## savveth

She's so cute! She looks like either an Agouti or Cinnamon, but those are just guesses. Also, she's actually about the size of my boys when I brought them home. Im estimating by the size of her in your hand, though. Id say she was around five weeks of age.


----------



## Matt

OMG! I want her!


----------



## amandahoney

OnlyOno said:


> a cute silly name like clementine or something.


haha, i have a clementine... and a matilda. cute silly names are great. i like old-lady names for sweet little girl rats.


----------



## Mana

Those are cute names ^_^ But I never name my pets "human" names, unless it has some other meaning - like Sakura. I decided to call her Kismet ^_^

I tried to give her a piece of carrot this morning and instead of taking it she climbed onto my hand and up my arm - so I decided she was telling me it was time to play ^_^ She's much more relaxed and comfortable today, exploring everything within her reach. She likes to climb, and jump, so I have to watch her very carefully, especially since she's so small. Luckily her favorite place to climb seems to be me, and I am also her favorite landing spot 

Oh, and she already bruxed in my ear. It was the tiniest, cutest brux I've ever heard. This little fuzzbutt has completely stolen my heart


----------



## Lunachick

Lol omg cute!! Kismet is a great name. I only learned the meaning of it a few years ago just before I got my dog. There's a small breed dog rescue near me called Kismet.
She sounds like an awesome girl


----------



## Mana

It was the only name that stuck out to me for her ^_^ That seems to happen with all of my animals - I don't really choose the name, I just figure out what their name is 

I forgot to mention something else - I put a tunnel from my lap to her cage, so she can come and go whenever she wants, and she can easily get back to her "safe house" if she feels the need. But when something startles her, instead of running into her cage or her box, she runs to me! *I* am her safe house   

Right now she keeps running into her cage, grabbing food, and running back to eat it under my shirt


----------



## Matt

Mana said:


> fuzzbutt


Name her Fuzzbutt....lol...


----------



## Hippy

She looks like a Sophie.
VERY SMALL! Very cute. :]


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

awww she's sooooo adorable.....much cuter than the big stinky boys that i had.....lol. (although the little stinky boys could have given her a run for her money on cuteness...lol)


----------



## DonnaK

Mana said:


> I put a tunnel from my lap to her cage, so she can come and go whenever she wants


I do that with our girls, when we are watching tv in the evenings. I use a long piece of plastic dryer hose. 

You're giving me GGMR syndrome, dammit!  I love the name Kismet, too.


----------



## nepenthes

I would call her Dinner if I were you. Or you can go with Norwegian and call her Middag like "Not for dinner".


----------



## renay

wow this is pretty random but i just got a call from a friend of mine who says that her friends boyfriend bought a rat as a feeder for their snake but they dont want to feed it to the snake as it is so cute. Arrghh this pains me because I feel trapped, I don't want to leave him there because they don't know how to care for a rat and have no intention on learning, the poor thing is either doomed to a crap life or i take it. I'm really leaning towards taking him in.. i've been in contact with the people who have him now and by the sounds of things hes either an agouti hooded or a black hooded, they dont know jack about colouring, so yeh, we'll see... but by the sounds of his size hes either WAYYY under weight or was too young to leave his mama... i can see a head ache comming out of this one


----------



## twitch

you can't save them all. as much as it pains to leave a rat in need behind sometimes that's all you can do. you have to think of the well fare of your current rats too. if you take another in that is either underweight and so will need extra food and time or has been taken from mom too soon and will need even MORE time and special foods, will you still have time for the residents and still have the money if an emergency happens with them at the same time? and you're right this is going to be a headache, do you have the time and energy to invest in it? 

he's no worse off there as would have been at a pet store. maybe you can find some that has the resources available if you don't. it could take a little while but if you are friends with this person at least you can visit and make sure there's food and water and you cna play with guy while your there. it doesn't add any stress or finance issues but you know that he's getting at least a bit more care there then if he were to stay at a pet shop which would be where he would be if your friend hadn't decided to try to feed the snake anyway. in the meantime post flyers and everything else to try to find him a better home. or your friend could surprise you and end up falling in love and then trying to do their best by the rat. 

but i'm sure you thought of all that already anyway. which ever you decide to with this guy please keep us posted.


----------



## renay

the problem is that I'm not friends with these people, and I know that by taking him in I will be condemning another rat to his fate but they're not going to feed him to the snake anyway :s this is the only problem that I have, I can afford to take on another rat, I may be a little lacking in the time department soon but there is usually ALWAYS someone at my house who would be more than willing to give the rat all of the attention that it needs, I still don't even know if its a male or a female. Honestly these people don't know a darned thing about rats, hence the reason why they're feeding them to snakes, but its paining me to know that his life is my choice type thing, I can only think of one sensible thing to do, and I'm pretty sure I'll end up having a new buddy in a few hours.


----------



## Peaches

..Aw, she sounds so cute and delicate <3 Wow, what a lucky little critter eh? Someone was smiling on her that's for sure xD I've always been particularly fond of the name Penny...it's just adorable; and she sounds just as tiny as one.


----------



## Mana

Oh she is the cutest rat ever! She has grown a lot since I've gotten her, and she's become very attached to me. She likes to help me make hammocks (which mostly consists of her trying to steal the thread or chew on the unfinished edges) and would rather curl up to nap underneath my shirt than anywhere else  I love her oodles!

It definitely was kismet that Kismet came to me! ^^;


----------



## tialloydragon

how about Lucky


----------



## Mana

I did consider that briefly, but she just wasn't a Lucky ^_^


----------



## Hippy

Have you named her already?


----------



## Mana

Yes, she's Kismet


----------



## kaylaface

Oh her face is so adorable! I can't wait until I get my rats. ^_^


----------



## PrincessPeep

awwww! omg, she is adorable! I'm so glad you adopted her! I like the name Clementine <3


----------



## Zoey

Sounds like she needs a name based on lucky or something along those lines - since she was put on the chopping block a few times already and survived.

Seems to me she is special!


----------



## zimmyzam

You should've named her Muffin!!!! XD


----------



## Squeak

I know you've already named her, but to me she looked like a Felicity, which means happiness.
But I like the name Kismet!


----------



## rat_ratscal

amandahoney said:


> OnlyOno said:
> 
> 
> 
> a cute silly name like clementine or something.
> 
> 
> 
> haha, i have a clementine... and a matilda. cute silly names are great. i like old-lady names for sweet little girl rats.
Click to expand...

old ladies were at one point young ladies  sorry i just had to say that

i will steal her from you when you least expect it, squishy!!


----------



## Mana

Since this thread is still going, I decided to put up some more pictures of her 

She's a compulsive finger-licker.









Bad hair day!









She loves Coke.. cans (Bella and Magic will run up to lick the Coke from around the edge, and Kismet runs up to lick the condensation off the outside :lol: )









Kismet is an absolute love. I try not to play favorites, but I can't help it, she's my baby ^_^ Her name is definitely fitting for her, because there's no way a rat this sweet and loving and spunky was meant to be snake food.


----------



## jellybeanqueen

kismet is soooo cute.
-holds out hands-
can i hold her?
:wink:


----------



## Squeak

She's still so cute!


----------



## giddy4ratz

Aaaaaw she is adoreable! Fancy someone giving such a beautiful fur~child to a snake. Tut~tut...


----------



## Inesita

Aw, Kismet is adorable!


----------



## Mana

Thanks everyone! She really is adorable  The pic of her in my sig is my favorite ^_^


----------



## Hippy

She has to give you as many finger licks as it takes to show how happy she was that you saved her. :]


----------

